# 2006 Severe Problems



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, all!!
Just wanted to let you know that I talked with the saleslady that sold me my 06 27RSDS. No need to worry about mold, etc., as frames are aluminum and insulation is waterproof, as well as marine-type wood for the flooring!! WHEW! I am SO thankful I bought an Outback. Can't wait to get my baby back home and hit the road!!
Darlene action


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad...









The frames are indeed aluminum, and the flooring on most units is marine-grade lumber or Structurewood (Weyerhouser). Neither wood is impervious to moisture, but they are definitely more resistant to any damage caused by exposure to it.

However, the insulation is not waterproof. Polystyrene, which is the most common type of block-foam insulation, is akin to thick, dense styrofoam. While it sheds water far better then the pink fiberglass bats that are used in most wood framed trailers, it is not waterproof. Provided it wasn't exposed to excessive water for a prolonged period of time you should be fine though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody having trouble posting to this thread?

I keep getting an Internal Server Error on my reply.
But, since you are reading this, this one obviously came through!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, lets try again!

Darlene,

I don't know what your 'mold' question or issue is (I skimmed through your past posts and nothing jumped out at me), but your saleslady selling you a bag of goods! Anybody in the RV business that tells you their brand(s) of RV are immune to mold and mildew should be run out of town!









True, the Outback has aluminum framing and marine-grade plywood, etc. but that only refers to the primary structure. You also have wall coverings, upholstery, mattresses, curtains, etc.

Mold and mildew is a constant battle in ANY RV. With diligence, the battle will be won, but it would be a big mistake to think it does not need to be a constant concern.

Sorry...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

This was Darlene's original post that first described her problem.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=6973&hl=

So what does everyone think of the saleslady's assurances that a mold problem will not occur? Personally, I am skeptical of any claim that mold can't/won't happen because of the materials used in construction. I would say that the liklihood of mold is dependent on how wet things got and how fast the trailer gets dried out. I understand that those two considerations are highly variable. The way to know will be to wait and see. Sorry about the problem.

Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

By the time spring and any warmer weather comes in mold will breed. It shouldn't take very long to notice if it is going to happen. If it is not too bad you can kill it with bleach, but when it gets going, there really is no stopping it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I would say that bleach is 100% effective at killing mold. But (and that's a big but, no pun intended) the bleach must be applied dierctly to the mold. So if mold should grow in the wall, back in the insulation or anyplace the bleach doesn't make contact, the mold will not be killed.

My recommendation: get the trailer perfectly dried out. Run a dehimidifier for 3-4 days inside the closed trailer, inside a dry building. Next, use a bleach solution to kill any mold spores that may be present that can be reached. Then get the leaks fixed properly. Wait and see if any mold survives or shows up.

Recommendation number 2: tell the dealer that you are severely sensitive to mold and that you want another trailer. I doubt that will happen even if you are diplomatic and you have a great dealer. Wish I believed otherwise. To accomplish this, you would probably need to hire a lawyer unless your state has a lemon law with teeth. Get everything documented. Write letters to your dealer. Get the problem in writing on the dealers's work/repair order. Keep copies of everything.

Good luck with however you proceed.

Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

To help keep things under control - Maxx Air vents for good air flow and the "dry" setting on the A/C works very well.

Congrats on your new TT

Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Based on your original thread she's feeding you horse crap. I wouldn't accept it without at least something in writing stating if down the road the mold issue does occur they'll take whatever action is necessary to eliminate it. Replacing the unit would look mighty good to them then. Good luck.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Bleach will only work for a while. It then leaves a nice place for the mold to bloom again and you're right back where you started. Gotta use anti-fungal solution. At least we had to when I was in Louisiana.

That said, see if she will back up what she said IN WRITING.

Bet she won't.

"If life deals you mold, make cheese".

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> I would say that bleach is 100% effective at killing mold. But (and that's a big but, no pun intended) the bleach must be applied dierctly to the mold. So if mold should grow in the wall, back in the insulation or anyplace the bleach doesn't make contact, the mold will not be killed.
> 
> My recommendation: get the trailer perfectly dried out. Run a dehimidifier for 3-4 days inside the closed trailer, inside a dry building. Next, use a bleach solution to kill any mold spores that may be present that can be reached. Then get the leaks fixed properly. Wait and see if any mold survives or shows up.
> 
> ...


Hi, Bill!
Thanks for your recommendations! I am pretty confident that the mold thing won't be an issue, as I am requesting (or rather DEMANDING) that all carpet be removed from the unit. The water was not in areas where mattresses, etc., were exposed, just carpeting and possible wall/insulation/flooring.
We had had an exceedingly dry spell, here in S. GA, and we had a TERRIBLE torrential rain.......I'm talking buckets of rain! The only other time it was in notable rain was when we were camping in it, at Christmas, and the only leak I noticed then, was around the bedroom door and around the water heater (small amounts), and the rain wasn't really heavy. 
I have already approached the "give me my money back or give me a new unit" situation, and, yep, they refused that, as that was my first thing, when I took the unit in. 
Luckily, we found the water damage the morning after the storm, took the unit to the dealership, and they took it IN their shop, that afternoon, and supposedly started the "drying out procedure" that afternoon.
I plan to follow-up, tomorrow, by going to the dealer with digital camera in hand, to document, and, yes, I will insist that they remove wall-panels in the heaviest damaged areas to make sure there's no mold visible.
I've owned 2 campers before, and my grandparents owned MANY campers, but I am surprised at the humidity problems with the newer models. Maybe it's because they're built so "tight" or something.
I did discover the drying cycle on my a/c, and used it while we were camping some, as the outside temps were subfreezing and inside was around 70, and windows were showing humidity. When at home, I use a portable heater inside and the Damp Rid pails to help prevent moisture. 
I need to get a 30 AMP plug, at home, so I can use the drying cycle on my rooftop a/c, as the dealer said using it without the 30 AMP would damage my a/c unit.







Who knows? My grandparents AND parents ran their rooftops plugged up to 110. Don't want to take a risk, tho.
Thanks for all the helpful suggestions, and, yes, I will stay on-top of things, as this was a sizeable investment, and, hopefully, well worth it, as I hate hotels.
Darlene action


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You sound like your doing the right things, just remember things in writing will stanup better in court if it goes in that direction, better than a verbal committment


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A 30 amp circuit is still 110 (actually it should be closer to 120 vac). The only difference is your typical 110 outlet is just on a 15 amp circuit. You can still use a standard outlet if you use as short as possible an extension cord and it is a heavy gage wire. Run the AC in dry mode and check the voltage in the trailer at one of the outlets if the voltage is more then 108 it will be fine.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it seems I'm getting the run-around. Called the service dept., Thursday, and the service manager was supposed to call me. Never did. I called, today, around noon, and he was supposed to look up my ticket and call me back. I finally called him back, around 4 PM. Said that he was "just fixing to dial my number". Yeah, yeah. Asked him what progress had been made, and he said that they were doing some "sealing up" of leaky areas, and there was a note there about the carpet, but he didn't know what it was about. I explained to him that I was insisting the affected carpet be removed, etc., as it was bound to hold mold spores. He said he would have to get with the sales manager and call me back. I told him to be sure to mention to the manager that I conferred with my attorney, this morning, and I would be contacting him back in a couple of days, to see who he recommended I use in their area. Yes, I did meet with an attorney, and yes, he IS checking into a good attorney for me. He said he would and he would call me back. Haven't heard a word. Told him, also, that I will take action if things are not fixed to my satisfaction. He indicated that they had not even taken the inner walls loose to see if there was water damage to the insulation/panels. That's how it stands, now. Hate to involve an attorney, but beats the heck out of losing use of my camper and around $26,000, including taxes and extended warranty, etc.
Darlene action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well when Ghosty sees this latest post he will tell you that you opened a very big can of worms with the legal comments. Most dealers do the opposite as you would hope when you mention lawyers.

They will sit on it with no action taken until told by the courts what has to be done to satisfy the complaint. They will tend to do nothing to move it along because they may be told to do it over by the court.

Good luck.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Well when Ghosty sees this latest post he will tell you that you opened a very big can of worms with the legal comments. Most dealers do the opposite as you would hope when you mention lawyers.
> 
> They will sit on it with no action taken until told by the courts what has to be done to satisfy the complaint. They will tend to do nothing to move it along because they may be told to do it over by the court.
> 
> ...


Andy,
THIS dealership mentioned lawyers from DAY ONE to ME! That I may have to get an attorney to get satisfaction!
Darlene action


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Wanted to ad my .02 on the construction being mold resistant. 
Mold can't grow in light. What kills trailers is when the structure inside the wall and out of the light gets and stays wet. The old trailers with wood and fibergass walls were like sponges. Once water got in it was very hard to get it all out quick enough to stop mold from growing. Your dealer is right in that the aluminum and styrofoam in the walls prevent mold. First they won't support mold growth. Second they repel water instead of soak it up. That way the water gets pushed to the outside where it is much easier to get rid of. If the old style construction got wet all through about the only thing you could do to prevent mold was to strip the siding off the walls and start blow-drying. The new constuction at least gives you a fighting chance as all the things that hold water are on the outside of the wall.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I don't know what to do!! Some say insulation won't support mold, some say mold grows in dark/damp places (I know this to be true), the extended Warranty doesn't protect against water damage (hello! paid $1400 for this little item!), some say the rep is feeding me horse manure, one says get a lawyer and document everything, and, NOW, somebody says wait til so-and-so sees the can of worms I opened!! GEEZ!! 
Suncoast RV says that Keystone has to make the warranty good, Keystone says that Suncoast CAN replace the unit with a new one, if they WILL, but they (Keystone) won't! Suncoast says they won't replace it with a new RV because it's been titled. What I want to know is what the "prep charge" of $395 was for if it wasn't to check the thing out??
Sure is confusing. The only thing I know is you GUYS have a bigger advantage over us ladies, because a dealer WILL take advantage of a lady a whole lot quicker than they will a man!
Guess I might as well shut-up and say "LESSON LEARNED"!! Whoever Ghosty is, is apparently gonna let me have it with a double-barrel, anyway, so fire away, Ghosty!
Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually Ghosty is a lawyer of some type but we still let him hang out with us. He tends to give very good advice on this type of customer /dealer relations.

You will hear stories where these types of issues drag out and they are normally dragged out by the dealer. Adding lawyers typically just added to the delays. If the dealer is working with you in good faith then let it ride some.

You have added some information that is very important. You actually paid for a prep charge. Do you have the sign off sheet that shows what they checked? If you do and it shows the windows were checked then the dealer better get ready to fix everything. You said earlier that the dealer told you none of the windows were caulked from the factory. This is something that should have been noted by the dealer during the prep. Most PDI's are up to the customer to inspect the trailer. The dealer just comes along and notes/repairs what you find. Since you had a VERY expensive paid inspection you will have more to hold over them.

This should not be a lesson learned other then extended warranties are typically a waste of money. Sorry but it is true.

Now for an action plan. Call daily (the dealer and Keystone), be polite, keep very good records (phone logs of who and when called) and photograph everything every step of the way. Try to get an inspection of the unit by the Keystone rep from your area and see if you can be there to point out your concerns and see what he sees. If in the end it is not right THEN hand your documentation over to a lawyer.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Andy!
WHEW!! Thanks for easing my mind!!







I could just imagine this guy "Ghosty" reaming me out for mentioning lawyers, when, as I said, they mentioned lawyers when I took the unit back and asked for a new unit or my money back, not me!
There is NOT a checklist included in my packet, but I'm going to ask for a copy of it, as for THAT price, you would expect one. That's more than HOME inspections, in general!
As far as extended warranties, I realize that I may not get anything out of it. However, I owned a certain brand of vehicles (and I won't name it) that MORE than paid for the extended warranty every time. I no longer purchase this type of vehicle, 'nuff said. LOL
However, according to my extended warranty, it's supposed to cover towing/road service, travel expences, service call reimbursement, food spoilage, water heater, waste system, fresh water, a/c, vent system, range, over, LP gas system, heating system, refer, braking system, chasis, seals and gaskets (new units only) for 7 yrs. 
Hmmmm........wonder is "seals" can be interpreted as "seals" around windows, etc. At any rate, I realize that there are seals around the 2 slides, and those things, I'm SURE can be expensive, so that may be a pretty good agreement, considering everything covered.
Well, Andy, thanks for putting my mind at ease, and I'm continuing to make phone calls to the dealership, and will start on calling the mfr., as well (called them first day). 
Take care and thanks for the info!! BTW, just tried to call the service mgr, and he avoided my call (again!).
Darlene


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Darlene,

sorry to hear of all the troubles you've had. I think you have every right to be angry and upset. I hope things work out well for you.

I have found the information from this site to be an invaluable resource, and hope you will as well. I can't imagine anybody here would 'ream' you. the tone of this site has always been curteous, positive, and helpful. Ghosty's posts have always followed in this vein, so don't rush to judge him. his advice could be very valuable to you and your efforts to get your issues resolved.

again, sorry about your misfortune, and I hope everything comes out for the best.

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sgalady said:


> There is NOT a checklist included in my packet, but I'm going to ask for a copy of it, as for THAT price, you would expect one.


Darlene,

Andy is right on as far as the approach to take (as usual!







). You can ask for a copy of the checklist, but at this point that may be of little value, as the dealer could easily 'mod' it to suit their agenda (i.e.: protect their butt!). Having a signed checklist prior to the situation would be of more value. Still, it's worth a try.

In any case, good luck! We are all pulling for you on this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, gang!
Well, I've been getting the run-around, again today, but then, I heard the granddaddy of all stories, in my opinion. 
I called at 12:08 PM and asked to talk to the service manager, and he was "unable to take my call". Called again, at 4:50 PM, and was told, by the receptionist, that she did give him the message, and didn't understand why he didn't call me back. She said she would page him and have him call me.
At 5:13 PM, Ron (GM) called and told me a "seal tester" was brought in from another store and the unit was "pressurized inside" and no major leaks showed up. He went on to say that they were doing a "water test" tomorrow by "creating thunderstorm effects" and checking for leaks. 
He assured me I should expect a call back, tomorrow afternoon, regarding the results of THIS test.
I reminded him that my 21 yr. old son stated that he could see daylight under the sink, around the optional outside campstove/sink unit. No response. I also said that there were areas on the carpet so saturated in the queen bedroom that drink 12 packs that were sitting on it had the color bleed onto the carpet, and the bottom fell out of the 12 pack. I went on to say that we didn't imagine that the water was there, that it was seen by his people, Saturday, as well. 
I asked if he planned on checking inside the walls to check for moisture damage and he said that he couldn't be "tearing out walls" without permission from the insurance company.
Well, call me stupid, but I don't think his "test" today proved anything, considering that there are FOUR vents on top, an a/c unit on top, a kitchen vent hood, water lines/drain pipes going through floors and walls. Also, I don't know about THEIR gaskets, but some caskets, now have "burping gaskets" to let excess air/gas out (isn't that everyone's dream to have a burping gasket on their casket? LOL). In other words, this is not a NASA project, it's a TT!!
All comments are welcome, even if they prove me wrong, but I think my logic makes sense. 
I'm calling the mfr. tomorrow, and see what their take is on this.
Take care!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, to clarify things. I asked the guy if they tested the WATER LINES, and he said, "No, they pressurized the whole unit". DUH!
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene,

Not to take the dealers side, but he is not totally off his rocker! The pressurization test is not to see if the trailer is airtight, and can be 'pressurized' as you are visualizing. What actually happens is, they mount a big ductwork hose into the trailer, and with a large fan, blow enough air into the trailer to cause a positive pressure inside the trailer relative to the outside air. Then they climb all over the outside of the trailer and look for areas the air is escaping from, which will be indication of leakage points.

Obviously - since the trailer is not airtight - they have to keep the fan blowing through the entire process, and it has to move enough air to overcome the expected leaks (air vents, 'daylight' holes under the sink, etc.), but it does work.

What does confuse me, is what this has to do with the mold issue. As you mentioned, everybody has already acknowledged that you have (had) leaks, the issue - if I am following this correctly - is if mold is or will grow in the condition the TT is in now. The pressure test will help them verify that they sealed up all the leaks, but will tell them nothing about the mold issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Doug!
That's what I don't understand! They KNOW there have been leaks, and they know how concerned I am about mold. However, they're avoiding the mold issue altogether, which is not making me happy at all. 
Still planning to contact mfr. about this, as well. BTW, didn't get the promised phone call today, either!








Will be glad when this whole thing's over, and I either get my unit back in mint condition, a new unit or my megabucks back!
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

MOLD is a real four letter word with the manufacturers and especially insurers. The only way to even check for it is to do damage (sometimes major) to the trailer (or house) by opening up the walls. For this reason State Farm has dropped mold coverage from their home owners coverage.

If you indeed have mold issues in the walls, I would expect the trailer to be sent back to Outback for a teardown. Not something that the average dealer could do well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If they find no leaks, the walls will not be wet inside and thus the mold issue may not be one. You got water in the trailer some how but that has to be determined before the location of mold can be checked.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Andy,
There was NO water connected to the camper, we had a flood the day before, water was standing on the counter below the window at the sink, water had flooded the carpet under the sink (where the optional external campstove is), water was standing in the bathroom below the bath fan, and my bedroom carpet was soaked (there's a door and windows in there). The water just didn't appear from no where, and I also use the pump to clear waterlines after each trip (my granddaddy used to do that in case of subfreezing or prolonged periods on non-use). I think they just don't want to fix the dang thing, but they sure as heck took my cashier's check (they insisted on one as they had taken some bad checks on units, in the past, according to them). I need to be using the thing to ride off into the sunset and leave some problems behind, right now, as I am dealing with some pretty serious issues. This is the LAST thing I need, right now.
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Andy,
> There was NO water connected to the camper, we had a flood the day before, water was standing on the counter below the window at the sink, water had flooded the carpet under the sink (where the optional external campstove is), water was standing in the bathroom below the bath fan, and my bedroom carpet was soaked (there's a door and windows in there). The water just didn't appear from no where, and I also use the pump to clear waterlines after each trip (my granddaddy used to do that in case of subfreezing or prolonged periods on non-use). I think they just don't want to fix the dang thing, but they sure as heck took my cashier's check (they insisted on one as they had taken some bad checks on units, in the past, according to them). I need to be using the thing to ride off into the sunset and leave some problems behind, right now, as I am dealing with some pretty serious issues. This is the LAST thing I need, right now.
> Darlene
> [snapback]84260[/snapback]​


I know this is a dumb question, but since everywhere you are saying there is water, there are overhead vents. Were they closed?

For water to enter from the side of the trailer, it has to be blowing sideways and carring some velocity. However, it is very possible that if the vents were not closed all the way......

I had a water issue last year and the roof actually had a gap where the EPDM came up and the seam was exposed and not nearly as much water as you have described.

Also, you may accumulate water under the sink if your fittings are not tight. I understand that you "ran the pump" to empty it. However, if you fittings are loose, as mine were, you will have a mess. I mean a lot of water.

I just had to ask and I don't want you to think I am stirring the pot. Just chiming in with personal experiences.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey neighbor! Who is your dealer?
I bought ours from Campingtime in Snellville GA.

I had some leak issues. Keystone didn't caulk the tops of any of the marker lights. They replaced both sets of front bunks in or 26RS.
It took forever to get parts from Keystone but other than that the dealer did a great job.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > Andy,
> ...


The vents were closed. I wonder if there was a slight gap at the bathroom vent seam, which is the only place the water seemed to come in from the top. There was very little water in the bathroom, just a puddle. The soaked places were in around the kitchen window and around the external camp stove and the bedroom door.
Darlene
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Hey neighbor! Who is your dealer?
> I bought ours from Campingtime in Snellville GA.
> 
> I had some leak issues. Keystone didn't caulk the tops of any of the marker lights. They replaced both sets of front bunks in or 26RS.
> ...


Hi, Kevin and Tanya!
I bought mine at Suncoast RV in Lake Park, GA, down near the FL line on US 19, after checking prices in Tallahassee, and other competitors. I think the problem is they didn't caulk around some entrances, and my son said he could see daylight around the outside campstove from under the sink. Duh! What kind of technician does is take to figure THIS one out? I've got relatives in Elijay and Canton, and plan to visit up in that area, once I get my OB back. I love Red Top Mountain State Park with all the deer running around.
Thanks for the reply!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Andy!
BTW, I've been divorced for 8+ years, after being married twice to men who were NOT very mechanically inclined. I checked the drain pipes/water line fittings for security, believe me! It's things like this you learn the hard way, if you don't. LOL. I am limited in mobility, some, at getting in tight spots, due to injuries, etc., but manage to either do it myself, or get my 21 yr. old son to do it, and supervise.
Thanks for thinking of this, though! I appreciate any and all comments/suggestions. 
As I said, earlier, I'm just ready to hit the road and need to get away for awhile, and it's SO frustrating to have this investment made (cash sale) and not be able to use the darn thing!!!








I'm sure, as someone else said, tho, once I get it back, and things are hunky-dory, I'll be as glad as the next camper to have my baby "back".








Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

srlaws said:


> Sorry to hear about all the problems youâ€™re having with your camper. We went through somewhat the same situation with ours and just got it back from the dealer. It took about five months because of problems getting the right parts from Keystone, but they finally got it mostly right. There were many times I wished I had our original camper back, but just pulling it back home erased a lot of the â€œill willâ€ or â€œsour grapesâ€ I was having. We really love the layout of our camper and hope everything will be okay now. When we start camping again this spring weâ€™ll be able to tell if everything is good to go. The dealer really did a great job sealing both ends of our camper where it leaked. They used a rubber tape about 4â€ wide across the seams on both ends of the camper instead of the silicon bead like they use from Keystone. Looks like a much better setup. Good luck and I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]81005[/snapback]​


Steve,
Just wondered if you were given any financial compensation for them taking FIVE MONTHS to get your camper fixed!! That seems like an awful long time to be without use of it!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

action














































































CAN YA TELL????? I'M EXCITED!!!! I'm gonna go pick up my BABY!!! MY OUTBACK BABY!!!!! YEA!!!!
They put it through all kinda tests and said that all they could figure is the drip holes or whatever, around the door/window, and around the hinges musta leaked in the torrential rain we had the day before (and we did have a gusher!!! 5-6" in about 4 hours!). So, I'll be packing 'er up (or should I give it a guy name, since I'm a single lady







). 
Service manager was very polite, very courteous, etc. We'll see when I get there, about 12:15!!
Darlene action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You re excited, could not tell


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene,

Glad to hear you are gonna be back on the road again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I would verify this when you get home. Either you or your Son get the hose out and make it rain on the trailer, while the other looks carefully inside for leaks.

I hope all is dry and well with your new Outback


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad things are back on a positive note and all without a lawyer in the mix.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, Andy, Doug and John!!
Jim, I kinda gotta wait to do the waterhose thingy. I plan to do it, but, ya see,
I was trying to back my camper in the driveway. They had detailed the thing and everything, ya know!! It looked SO PURTY!!!








AND THEN, I GOT STUCK IN THE DANG DITCH!!!!






















So, I spent the last 30 minutes (after paying the wrecker guy) washing the front-end of the TT, the back end of the TV, trying to get the black sludge off it!! 
I'll do the water test, tomorrow. I'm beat!! Let it leak tonight........I'll just haul it right back, there, and, guess what?? They KNOW IT!! hehehe.
Seriously, they did the internal pressure test, the outside water test, etc., and they did some caulking/sealing in a few areas that were problems. My saleslady will take care of me, and the service manager was very nice, as well, in person.
Now...........to plan a TRIP!!






















Darlene action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Great news, Darlene. Enjoy your evening if you can. I imagine you'll be making a few trips to the window to look at your sweeeeeeeeet baby! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you got stuck in a ditch and had to call a wrecker
But thats is great that you got it back
Hopefully all your troubles are over.
Have a great trip when you go out with it

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jim,
Thanks for posting about doing the watertesting, myself!! Got the TT backed into the yard on the driveway, properly, this afternoon and did some watertesting of my own. Had my 11 yr. old son use the water hose with nozzle on a medium spray (not pressure-washing, mind you) and spray around the sink window, outside camping stove area to start with. Well, within a minute, water was running down the INSIDE wall of the RV under the sink!! Proceeded to have him spray around bedroom outer door. In less than a minute, there was a steady trickling of water all down the inside of the door!! This was enough for me. I just stopped, I was so sick! Went outside and checked the INSIDE of the campstove, which I had told them was collecting water......sure enough, the thing's leaking to the inside as well as around the outside.
I got a copy of the repair order. There were 11 things on there, listed in separate sections as "problem". ALL 11 had "labor code:N/A;Technician: N/A;
Solution: (left blank)".
Counting the extended warranty (yeah, I bought the stupid thing), I have $26,000 tied up in this thing. I really just want my money back, at this point. Any suggestions from anybody? Where's Ghosty when ya need him?
BTW, check out this link to their site. LOL. www.suncoastrv.com/new/Finance/Facility.asp 
Darlene


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh, Darlene, how disappointing and frustrating!







Hopefully, Ghosty will chime in with a strategy. What about taking it to the dealer and demonstrating to him with his own hose how it's still not fixed? I'm sorry you are going through this!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They may give you a hard time based on your test as they will say it is not a typical rain simulation.

As for the way they wrote up the codes, it does sound they were a bit lazy but it does not mean they did not check the unit. You said the service manager was nice when you spoke to him. Talk to him again and see how he responds.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> They may give you a hard time based on your test as they will say it is not a typical rain simulation.


Andy is correct about this. However, if the dealer were to argue this point, I would point out that driving down the road at 50MPH (or more) in a rain storm, is not a typical rain situation either. The fact is, these things need to be put together to resist hurricane like forces, as they do - in fact - suffer them every time you hit the freeway!

Good luck, and keep pushing them until the situation is resolved to your satisfaction.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > They may give you a hard time based on your test as they will say it is not a typical rain simulation.
> ...


AND . . . if you read their literature, they tout the "rain tunnel" where water is shot at the TT from all angles. They need to correct this problem.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> spray around the sink window, outside camping stove area to start with. Well, within a minute, water was running down the INSIDE wall of the RV under the sink!! [snapback]85967[/snapback]​


I seem to recall that our windows have weep holes to drain condensation ... if so I would _expect _water to get inside if I forced water into the weep holes.



sgalady said:


> spray around bedroom outer door. In less than a minute, there was a steady trickling of water all down the inside of the door!!
> [snapback]85967[/snapback]​


I wouldn't expect the door seal to withstand a direct blast of water directed perpendicular to the door.

While towing in a rainstorm, you are certainly hitting the trailer with drops of water at 60mph or more ... but [a] it's not directly against the side of the trailer (perpendicular to the side) unless you've got a serious towing problem , and * I'd bet drops of water at 60mph are much slower than a stream of water from the hose.

So, my take on it is that if the dealer tells you that's not a typical test, they might be right.

That said, I've had leak problems in my trailer, but the source was the roof and roof line and the repairs seem to have held. It is certainly true that once you've had a leak, you look for trouble everywhere. At one point I had every removable panel out, including electrical outlets, in search for water. At the end, I concluded that the dealer was right that they had found the leak.

Ed*


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good grief, sorry to hear that







I suspect the leaks are an easy fix once they ACTUALLY do the work and ACTUALLY test it in said water tunnel. There is simply no way they could have missed this if tested properly.

No, the leaks are not normal even if induced by a water hose. Heck, at some point you will need to wash the RV, and then what? Oh, guess you already found out.







I blast the snot out of mine when I wash it and never have so much as a drop of water inside.

Take heart, and be stern but nice. They'll fix it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I would pull in into there yard, go get the hose and proceed to wet it down and show them.

A little drastic but in 1965 my father bought a new car and the dealer gave him a hard time about something that was in writing. He went out by the front door and proceeded to tell anyone that walked in that the dealer did not live up to there agreements and service. After 2 people got back in there cars and left, he was taken care of.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear the matter wasn't resolved
I would talk to the SM and tell him the matter wasn't resolved
And see what he says about taking care of the problem
Please keep us updated

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, everyone!
I was diplomatic and wrote an e-mail to the saleslady, with the page from their website attached. When I talked to her, she said that was from keystone's website, not their's. I informed her it came from SUNCOAST RV'S site, not Keystone's. She said she had forwarded the e-mail to the general manager, and that he should be in touch with me, that it was out of her hands, and I said that I understood that, but I knew she would know who to put me in touch with.
Well, the sales manager called and he was very nice, and I explained how I felt like my unit wasn't addressed, as it should be, and that I really just wanted my money back, as I had stated in the e-mail. 
He, apparently, was aware of how much weight the said web page carried, and asked if there was a time when I could bring it over, at my convenience, and we could watertest it together. I also told him how where they caulked, instead of applying it correctly, it looked like they just smeared it on, and he said that it would be recaulked to my satisfaction, if that was the case, but I would have to leave it for a drying period. I said I had no problem with that, I just wanted my unit to be RIGHT, or I did want my money back. My point was well-taken, I think.
I also mentioned how on this forum, several people had been complaining with leaks, especially in the storage area.








I arranged to take the unit over Friday, and the unit will be watertested correctly (I assure you) and I will see that it has no leaks and/or we'll proceed from there. 
My hope is that they WILL fix the unit so I CAN enjoy it, as I've always enjoyed camping since I was around 10 or so, and I'm just short of 50! Keep your finger's crossed! I'm keeping my eyes crossed!















Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Darlene, you are a strong and kind woman to say the least action

I applaud you for giving the dealer one more chance, I would also ask for compensation for fuel and time taking it back to the dealer a second time. Not much but since this is a new unit and you more than likely just received the starter kit, ask for small things like black tank chemicals, a new dump hose, wheel chalks, level pads etc. Don't expect much but a few of the above will help.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Darlene you are an inspiration to all of us
I don't know if I could have be so nice and calm about the whole matter















I'll keep my fingers cross also









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I think I would have towed her into the showroom by now. You're a Saint.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> I think I would have towed her into the showroom by now. You're a Saint.
> [snapback]86355[/snapback]​


Hi, Nascar!!
I towed it back, when I found the water damage, and told them I wanted my money back, and showed a little hiney (I got a big one, so it was still decent! shy )
but they just wanted to fix it. This was on Saturday, the 11th, and the new general mgr. was there, and didn't really know the ropes, yet.
I DO have tiger claws, when necessary, though. When my oldest son was in the 6th grade, three boys attacked him, unprovoked, beat the heck out of him and broke his glasses. There were witnesses. The assistant principal wasn't going to make the boys make restitution for the glasses, but the killer was, he INFORMED me that if my son had FOUGHT BACK, he would have suspended him, even tho none was taken against the three boys (teacher's pets).
I went OVER that desk, waved my finger in his face (he was about 6'5" 300# football coach







), and told him that I would have his job, etc., and I was yelling at the top of my lungs RIGHT in his face! He was so stunned he couldn't say anything.
When I left, I overheard his secretary chuckling something to the effect it was about time somebody stood up to him. I went to the school board, and things were straight post-haste. The 3 boys were suspended and had to make restitution for my oldest son's glasses.........and I THINK







he got a reprimand, as he was moved from that school shortly.
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:
 

> I would also ask for compensation for fuel and time taking it back to the dealer a second time. Not much but since this is a new unit and you more than likely just received the starter kit, ask for small things like black tank chemicals, a new dump hose, wheel chalks, level pads etc. Don't expect much but a few of the above will help.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.
> 
> ...


Hi, Bill!!
What you talking 'bout?







With all THIS aggravation, an electric hitch is starting to look pretty good on that baby!!








Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I like your style
























I hope this ends with the calm before the storm for the dealer.

I wouldn't want to be on the other side of your finger









Again I hope all works out and keep us posted.

Bill.

EDIT, just saw your reply. With your finger you just might get your electric tongue jack


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

sgalady said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would have towed her into the showroom by now. You're a Saint.
> ...


I meant literally towed her into the showroom. Not that I'm suggesting that.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> They may give you a hard time based on your test as they will say it is not a typical rain simulation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> I meant literally towed her into the showroom. Not that I'm suggesting that.


No... That would be wrong!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi!
Called Keystone Customer Service, and they assured me that there was NO WAY that water should be entering my unit from pressure from a water hose with a nozzle on it, no matter which direction it was shooting from! She DID verify that you can see light through the outside campstove under the sink area, but water should not come into IT and definitely not onto the inside wall. She said NO LEAKS ALLOWED and the dealer WILL fix it!
Darlene


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Hi!
> Called Keystone Customer Service, and they assured me that there was NO WAY that water should be entering my unit from pressure from a water hose with a nozzle on it, no matter which direction it was shooting from! [snapback]86533[/snapback]​


Good to hear. Go get 'um.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's good news Darlene!

Did Keystone make any offer to get involved with the dealer on your behalf?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Darlene, bless your heart! If anyone deserves it to be right, you do. You have been more patient than I think I could have been. I hope they get it right this time but I would say that if it _isn't_ right after this time around, I think I would have to demand a totally new unit. And if they balked about it, I would keep on keepin' on until they simply wanted to get rid of me!







I know this may be easier said than done, but I would hate to see you always 'wondering' when and if it was going to leak again. I would think at some point, even _they_ would understand your reluctance and do the right thing. You seem like a sweetheart Darlene and I really hope that they get it right. It could be that _this_ time will take care of it once and for all and by spring you will be out there camping out and this will all be behind you. Please keep us posted as we are all thinking of you.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I once told my salesmen that if the service dept didn't fix my class A I would put it into the showroom







He asked me to please do it when he wasn't there. After that I had no more problems. I told him I would find a good use for the cruise control and driver's side door









I hope all works out it really stinks to be paying for a toy you can't enjoy. Been there done that.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[quote name='Theycallusthebreeze' date='Mar 2 2006, 03:39 PM']
Darlene, bless your heart! If anyone deserves it to be right, you do. You have been more patient than I think I could have been. I hope they get it right this time but I would say that if it _isn't_ right after this time around, I think I would have to demand a totally new unit. And if they balked about it, I would keep on keepin' on until they simply wanted to get rid of me!









Breeze,
In all honesty, everyone here's been SO nice, it's unreal!! Got an e-mail from Crawfish saying there would be 16 guys at the Southeastern Rally that would fix 'er up for me if the dealer didn't. Sent an e-mail back that Crawfish needed to tell his wife that she was one lucky gal!! I just couldn't imagine anyone, in this day and time, making such an offer. BUT, that's one reason I want to get back into camping. I grew up camping with my grandparents, and camped several years after I was grown, and campers, in general, are some great people!








I THINK the fact that I found the web page about THEIR dealership's "distribution and inspection facility" I mentioned in an earlier post, I HAVE their attention, now.
But, tomorrow, when I take the camper in, and the showdown will begin, if necessary. 
NOTE: Please see my post in OFF-TOPIC!!! 
Thanks for caring!
HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, all!
I have come up with a suggestion to resolve the problem, and discussed it with the GM, this morning. Since I'm disabled, and my situation has changed (see post in OFF-TOPIC), I asked for him to swap it for a 26 RLS, as I have problems with the support bars for the rear slide.
It's actually a slightly cheaper model than mine, and, as I explained to him, I have had been so inconvenienced by the problems with mine, and I just don't trust it, anymore. He said he didn't think he could do that, but would look up the prices on the computer and call me back. He did.......he wanted $5700 MORE, as mine has been titled. I told him "I don't think so" and that I had put in a call to the head office and either the owner or the district manager for his area would be calling me, on Monday, and we will go from there.
Due to all I've been through in the last few days, I just don't feel like the hassle of going thru arguing with anyone, today. I need to rest and relax and get caught up on some things around here.
BTW, I found out from the home office that their "distribution and inspection facility" does not actually exist. Seems they just fix things at the dealerships that YOU point out on the walk-thru!! That means I paid $395 "prep fee" for NOTHING!
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep on them.....and let us know how things work out.

You should NOT have to pay close to $6000 more for the smaller trailer. They F'd this up from the get-go.

About time for you and Ghosty to have a real conversation about your legal rights.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Keep on them.....and let us know how things work out.
> 
> You should NOT have to pay close to $6000 more for the smaller trailer. They F'd this up from the get-go.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. This has gone WAY farther then I would have let it go with my mom! I think that I would have used the cattle killer on the front of my F350 as a battering ram, and given them a new display model in their show room to show what kind of equipment they are selling







! Can u tell I have a bad temper









You have invested WAY too much time, Way too much effort, and WAY too much money in constantly calling them, towing the TT back and forth, and making payments on something you cant even use! They should be paying you to get the other trailer!!!!!

Just a suggestion, have you considered calling the Better Business Bureau, or Chamber of Commerce?? Both of these dont take too lightly to complaints like this. If you bring in ur detailed logs, and mileage, and time, it will make it look even more impressive, and not just an average complaint! And then I would called the GM and let him know u filed a complaint with the BBB, the Chamber of Commerce, and Outbackers.com and the word is out!!!!!!

Maybe I am way in left field here, but just my 2 cents!

Good luck!! action

PS Has anyone seen Ghosty??? Someone shine the Ghosty light into the sky, we need him!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> Someone shine the Ghosty light into the sky, we need him!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a Ghosty Signal? Wow...and I thought Batman had a corner on that market.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone shine the Ghosty light into the sky, we need him!!Â
> ...










You are WAY too funny!!! hehehe
Hi, Grunt, come on!! I'll pay your expenses to SEE the show!!








Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Grunt0311 said:


> Someone shine the Ghosty light into the sky, we need him!!


Oh, Great! This is all Ghosty's ego needs!









I suppose now, he will need a Ghostymobile,
and probably a sidekick
(Where do I apply?







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[/quote]

Oh, Great! This is all Ghosty's ego needs!









I suppose now, he will need a Ghostymobile,
and probably a sidekick
(Where do I apply?







)

Happy Trails,
Doug
[snapback]86852[/snapback]​[/quote]
Hi, Doug!
If he'll help me get out of this fix, I'll kiss his feet. Course, it would probably take a forklift to get me back up, at my age and condition







. Maybe he'd be kind enough to put them up on the table.








Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

IIRC Ghosty is out of town for a few weeks on business, if we keep bumping this thread he'll have to read it when he gets back.

Bill.

Bump


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fine with me....BUMP.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I didn't want to keep you guys and gals in suspense.







I've talked to Keystone, again, today, and I've talked to the home office of Suncoast RV, and talked to the district manager for our area, and I will be expecting a call from the OWNER, Mr. Fred Hassen, Monday, when he gets my message. I was assured, by the receptionist, that she would have him call me.
I towed the camper back, the general manager did the water test, himself, saw it was leaking, saw the shotty caulking work they had done, FOUND a defective gasket on the rear slide. I gave him a detailed list of complaints I had had the two previous times, dates, and responses (typed)








. The general manager, himself, unhooked the camper, went and got their forklift and towed the camper to the washing bay.
I was very nice, but firm. Told him I was near 50 years old, disabled, been married/divorced twice, exs dead and buried and so were my parents, and I had been thru alot, and I tried to be nice about things. I told him I thought I deserved at least an electric jack for the camper for my problems, and he asked if that would make me happy (first he asked if I was going to pay for it and I told him "No, that's coming out of YOUR pocket") and I said if he fixed my camper correctly THIS time, that it would make me happy. There was another guy that worked there, and I asked him if he didn't think I deserved an electric jack and he said, "Yes, ma'am, you do." The GM asked him if he was going to pay for it and he said, "no, sir, but she deserves it. She's been nice about this."
Then, when it was resolved that he was going to get the filthy caulk off the camper and detail it and get the repairs done and install an electric jack free of charge, I informed him that I had been nice SO FAR, BUT........if I had to bring it back again, he would NOT like me, and there was no doubt in my mind about that.








I also mentioned that I was part of the Outbackers forum (hehehe), and that I was expecting to hear from the owner on Monday. I THINK he got the message. What do you think?








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is great Darlene








And you're getting the electric jack too








So maybe they will get it right this time
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you
Good Luck and Please keep us updated

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That is great Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck - Electric jack









Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Kick butt and take names Darlene!!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Woo Hoo

Electric jack and I was saying black tank chemicals and a dump hose.

What was I thinking









WAY TO GO Darlene









Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounding good, Darlene!
We'll keep our fingers and toes crossed for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ya know? I think HootBob has the record for 3000 posts, but I think this thread is gonna have the record for the most replies!!








Seriously, I want to thank everyone for their support. I feel like I have another family, now. Can't wait to meet you all face-to-face!
Darlene action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Firm and stern and oh yeah, mention there name will be 'mud' on the forum. Simple but effective.

I know my dealer knows who I am when they look in here.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Firm and stern and oh yeah, mention there name will be 'mud' on the forum. Simple but effective.
> 
> I know my dealer knows who I am when they look in here.
> 
> ...


Hi, John!
We're down to arguing over them replacing the carpet that was damaged in the bedroom from the water flooding it. He said Keystone wouldn't approve it, when they asked, before. I'm like, okay......just how much does a 4x8 piece of carpet cost? Wouldn't it be worth that to you to settle this problem? He asked if that would satisfy me..........I said, yeah, the electric jack for my problems, the carpet because it was RUINED due to your negligence and NO MORE LEAKS!! He said he would call Keystone, himself, if necessary, to get the carpeting approved. Problem is, the water saturated a 12 pk. of drinks I had sitting on the carpet and the color went into the carpet. They tried to remove the stain, unsuccessfully, and discolored the carpet (it's lighter around the stain). I think he's gonna replace the carpet. Told him I was tired of not having use of my vehicle.
Darlene action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I can't believe he is balking about a small piece of carpeting. I would think he would replace it as a goodwill gesture. John is right, be firm with him. I really hope you get this resolved soon. Why buy a camper that is always at the dealer?
Rita


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> I can't believe he is balking about a small piece of carpeting. I would think he would replace it as a goodwill gesture. John is right, be firm with him. I really hope you get this resolved soon. Why buy a camper that is always at the dealer?
> Rita
> [snapback]88555[/snapback]​


Rita, 
That's my sentiments, exactly!! Doesn't make much business sense to me!!
Darlene action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

PMF, but the guy and the dealer both are jacka$$es. Sounds like we'll be going to their Grand Closing.

Get all you can out of them now, Darlene.

There may be no "them" later on.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

anyone here feel like going toe-to-toe with sgalady? Not me...she whoops a*s and takes no prisoners!!

Way to go sgalady....you deserve that electric hitch.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:



> anyone here feel like going toe-to-toe with sgalady? Not me...she whoops a*s and takes no prisoners!!
> 
> Way to go sgalady....you deserve that electric hitch.
> 
> ...


Hi, camper!
There's nothing that makes me more angry than a business trying to take advantage of someone, JUST because she's a woman, and that is EXACTLY what is going on, here. 
You gotta admit, that if one of you guys went in there, the dang thing would have been fixed right the FIRST time (if it ever had to go back to the shop to start with)! 
Car dealers used to really be bad about that with me, until I had to take a car back for the third time. My husband was in the hospital for 28 days and my son had just broken his arm. I got to the exit of the dealership, and the problem was already happening again. I hope the Lord had mercy on him, because I did NOT show mercy on the service guy. I took my check back, tore it up in his face and demanded a ride home.
Luckily, I buy/have serviced my vehicles from a very reliable, dependable, woman-respecting dealership, now, and don't have to deal with that, anymore.
This is the first time I've had to go "toe-to-toe" with someone since 1990 about something like this, and needless to say, I've grown in wisdom and inner-strength since then!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone!
Well, perseverence actually paid off!! Got a call from the General Manager at Suncoast RV stating that he FINALLY got hold of the right person at Keysone, and they approved the carpet replacement!! YEA!







Said he didn't know how long it would take to get it in, but would let me know when it was in and installed. I've waited this long, I'd rather wait a little while longer and get it back in brand-new condition than with water-stained, stain-remover-damaged and probably moldy carpet.








Take care!
Darlene action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Good news Darlene







Stay firm, I believe you will. We're all pulling for you here.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's Great news Darlene









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep us posted...

Did you ever take any pictures? I for one would liketo see some of the problem areas.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Keep us posted...
> 
> Did you ever take any pictures? I for one would liketo see some of the problem areas.
> [snapback]89650[/snapback]​


No, I never took any pictures. When I would think of it, I only had my camera phone, and don't know how to download them to computer. However, I read in my Keystone manual, that if you have taken your unit to the dealership for the same thing two or more times, and gotten unsatisfactory response, you are to call them and notify them, and they will handle things from there. I'm pretty sure things will be okay, now. If not, I'm just getting my money back or something.....lawyer expenses will be paid by the dealership, when I get thru with them, as well as compensation for my inconveniences.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Keep us posted...
> ...


...anyone else hear that whip crack?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[snapback]89825[/snapback]​[/quote]

...anyone else hear that whip crack?















[snapback]89965[/snapback]​[/quote]
Okay, now!! Gimme a break! I'm not that bad!!








Darlene action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sgalady said:


> [snapback]89825[/snapback]​


...anyone else hear that whip crack?















[snapback]89965[/snapback]​[/quote]
Okay, now!! Gimme a break! I'm not that bad!!








Darlene action
[snapback]90193[/snapback]​[/quote]
No, Darlene....you're that GOOD! Congrats on getting it all taken care of but, even more than that, for standing up to those jacka***. I'm with you - nothing irritates me more (and that's NOT a pretty sight) than for ANYONE to be taken advantage of for ANY reason. I was finished with that cr** a LONG time ago and it just makes me madder (than I already am in whatever the situation is) when it becomes clear that that's really what's going on. You go, girl !!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man! We've got some tough broads on this forum!









Just kidding! OK!?! Jeez, people are so sensitive!









Actually, we have some wonderfully intelligent and resourceful women here, that we can all learn from and look up to. My hat is off to each and every one of them!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice save, my friend


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I GOT MY OUTBACK BACK!!!! I am SO thrilled!!














You guys/gals are not gonna believe what happened, though!! After ALL this hoopla about the carpet (and remember I requested they put vinyl down, instead, and they said they couldn't), they got the carpet in, yesterday, took the old carpet up and guess what those BRAINIACS found???? VINYL!!














They apparently had never been forced to replace carpet before







, and didn't realize there was vinyl underneath it. Due to the fact that the vinyl was already attached to the unit, it does NOT void my warranty, according to the general manager. They found some way to make the tiny nail holes invisible from the carpet strips, and it's smooth as glass, in the hardwood finish. It's "plum purty".














sunny 
I'm so glad to have my baby back, I don't know what to do!!







And, that electric jack he promised?? SMOOTH........that's all I can say!! hehehe No more cranking for this lady!!








Darlene action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sgalady.

Glad to hear you got the TT back home and everything is like you wanted it. sunny


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Glad to hear you got it back. Now get out and use it. If I ever get sick of that carpet I know I can rip it out and have a nice hardwood wannabe floor. Although that makes sence because the vinyl is the first thing and everything is placed on top of that. Easier to lay a 8x30' piece with no cuts.

Good luck

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is great new Darlene
Glad to hear you got your TT back and the flooring issue was taking care of








Now you can get it ready for camping









Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congratulations on finally getting your TT back. good for you for sticking up for what we all knew was right. I bet you won't shop that dealer again!!

scott


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations, Darlene. Enjoy! action


----------

